# Will the doctor tell my parents?



## anonymous259 (Nov 28, 2006)

So, I'm thinking of sorting this out once and for all. I'm 17 and live in the UK, so its NHS. Obviously I'll have to go to my GP first before a specialist (psychiatrist, psychologist, idk) and if I get a diagnosis, then I'll will tell my parents myself. But I'm worried that the second I tell my GP I'm depressed or whatever, then he'll have to phone up my parents because I'm under 18 and it could be perceived as more important than the doctor-patient confidentiality if I'm under 18 and seen as a danger to myself or whatever. 

If anyone here knows NHS regulation or has been through this themselves, it would be a great help to hear, or even just general information about I will be 'processed.' The NHS website wasn't that useful.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I live in the US, but I'm fairly certain its the same in the UK. If you're a danger to yourself, as in suicidal, they have to tell. But if its just depression/SA, they shouldn't tell.


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

The doctors won't tell, I'm pretty sure that ocne you've turned 16 the doctors deal with you and you alone. 
If it's not 16 then its 18 ;


----------



## Honos (Jan 6, 2011)

I think as a 16 year old you are entitled to doctor patient privileges, I don't think the doctor will tell your parents, Are you a danger to yourself or suicidal?
H


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Homersxchild said:


> I live in the US, but I'm fairly certain its the same in the UK. If you're a danger to yourself, as in suicidal, they have to tell. But if its just depression/SA, they shouldn't tell.


This


----------

